# Billing for Resident Services



## sla696 (Jan 10, 2011)

If we hire Residents to work in our clinic, can will bill incident-to or do we need to bill under the Resident's provider number?  I believe this falls under the moonlighting rules and should be billed under the Resident's provider number. Is this correct? Our clinic is not affliated with a teaching facility.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 10, 2011)

*A resident is a licensed physician*

If you are not affiliated with a teaching facility, and the resident is "moonlighting" as a clinician in your practice, you should bill the doctor under his/her own NPI and name. Residents are licensed physicians, who are undergoing additional post graduate training. Not every doctor completes a residency program, and they are legally able to set up practice on their own as soon as they have the degree and license. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sla696 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for confirming this.


----------

